

What features could the iPhone adopt to eliminate its competitors? - jasongullickson

Probably the biggest selling point for non-iPhone smartphones is the "background app", but what other features (that exist in other devices) could the iPhone adopt that would remove other devices from consideration?
======
rewind
It's not necessarily a feature, but I think if they had a separate part of the
app store that let developers upload their apps and have them available
immediately, with no review, you'd see even faster growth than you're seeing
now. I'd gladly pay hundreds of dollars a year for them to offer me this
"service" if it means I can make a change to an app and my customers can have
it immediately, or I can upload a new app and have my customers download it as
soon as it's there. I don't charge for the main app I'm building now because
it's meant as a tool for customers who use a Web-based service that they're
already paying for. If Apple still wants to make money from me directly
instead of people paying for the app, I'm totally fine with that, within
reason.

There's still a huge benefit to having apps in the App Store because it means
customers have access to them easily from their devices without synching. If
Apple wants to charge for this different type of developer license, I'd be
first in line to pay for it.

------
ganley
A better carrier.

